

Google Photos - fredkelly
https://www.google.com/photos/about/

======
fredkelly
Launch URL (available later today):
[https://photos.google.com/](https://photos.google.com/)

------
fredkelly
Putting aside immediate frustration with the scroll hijacking, the automatic
tagging and organisation looks really useful if it works as described.

